

Ask HN: Freelance/contract developers – who are your clients? (BigCo, SMB, etc.) - timjahn


======
stevejalim
VC-funded or well bootstrapped startups, mainly. But that's mainly because
it's a sector I'm choosing to pursue

------
IpV8
SMB as well as boutique design shops. Occasionally well-funded startups if
they can afford me.

------
herewego
Well-funded startups and BigCo's.

------
dalerus
NGOs

------
blyxem
SMB

